# Ok, I'm trying to link to a youtube video



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

This is my first try at this video thing. Got my paws crossed!!!
It's one of Lilli from last year.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Well at least I got sound. I'll try again later.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You definitely succedded on the sound. It takes a couple of times playing around with it. Don't give up!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup, only sound... I could hear some barking though


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I can see this one on you tube so maybe it'll work. I'm not happy with the quality, and please turn your volume down. I'll get this right yet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cools! Looks like Quiz out there! 

Is that an AKC Open course?

More video, please!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

They do look a lot alike..must be that Player guy lol..the course is an AKC Excellent.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Woo-Hoo! What a great run with a _*great*_ dog!! Can't wait to see more!


----------

